# Display driver errors, OS or HP issue?



## billubakra (Mar 21, 2016)

*Display driver errors, OS or Harassement-Packard issue?*

Hi,

First of all I hope that the mods don't mind me creating too many threads to ask questions.

My cousin purchased a HP ab522tx pavilion laptop last month. We are regularly getting a driver error. This comes up all of a sudden, the lappy hangs, sometimes there's a black screen for a few seconds too. In the first few days it used to say that driver for windows 8 but after the update the errors are still there but no windows 8 is written. We have contacted the HP customer support multiple times, they even took the lappy on control via remote but nothing happened. They gave a ftp link to download the drivers, which we did but when we installed them, the drivers from the link were outdated versions than the versions in the lappy. All the drivers are up to date. Kindly check all the screenshots. 

*oi68.tinypic.com/34gt3s9.jpg

*oi66.tinypic.com/2safled.jpg

The rest of the screenshots are attached. What should we do?

Regards


----------



## puli44 (Mar 22, 2016)

try to download diplay drivers  from nvidia and intel website manually , perform clean install .
 that might fix issue.
and aslo try below steps if issue exists 

1] If you have tweaked your Visual Effects, you may want to reset them to defaults. You can do so via Control Panel > Visual Effects > Select Adjust for best performance, OR Let Windows choose what’s best for my computer.



2] If you are on low-end computers or if your current video card or video driver does not support GPU hardware acceleration, then you should try and disable Hardware Acceleration and see if it helps you.

3] You may also have to increase the GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) processing time. You can do this by modifying the registry value for Timeout Detection and Recovery.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all I hope that the mods don't mind me creating too many threads to ask questions.
> 
> ...


Try to perform a recovery from F11.
This will restore the PC to factory settings.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2016)

puli44 said:


> try to download diplay drivers  from nvidia and intel website manually , perform clean install .
> that might fix issue.
> and aslo try below steps if issue exists
> 
> ...





Gollum said:


> Try to perform a recovery from F11.
> This will restore the PC to factory settings.



HP's support sucks. So, I contacted Intel and I got this reply-

_
 I understand that you have the 6th generation of the Intel HD 520 graphics and Windows 10, and there is an error message that appears several times stating that the Intel graphics driver has stopped working and recovered. First I want to let you know that this is a known issue that appeared with the last Microsoft Update in November for Windows 10, as you can see at: Here are some of the issues and bugs users are experiencing with the Windows 10 November update | Windows Centra Also we have a link with the information about this same general problem error message: Errors Reported By Microsoft for Graphics Driver But Microsoft has release a new Intel graphics driver package that has been working very well fixing this “stopped and recovery” error message. So as troubleshooting steps, the first thing I will suggest to try is uninstalling the current driver you have, but from device manager as follows: on the keyboard let’s press WinLogo key + r, then type in devmgmt.msc, double click on Display Adapters>>Intel HD Graphics>>Driver tab>>Uninstall>>Select the check box Delete the driver software for this device>>OK, restart the computer. Once the computer has been restarted, Windows 10 will try to apply a new Intel graphics driver which is their new package, if it does not do it automatically run the Microsoft Windows 10 update tool => select the Start button , then select Settings > Update & security >Windows Update > Check for updates. If the Windows 10 latest update does not fix the problem, you can use the latest Intel graphics driver for your configuration (you might need to uninstall the driver again if an error message appears when attempting to install the generic Intel graphics driver we have): Download Intel Graphics Driver for Windows 7/8.1/10* [15.40 _

So, I uninstalled Intel's driver and tried installing the one's downloaded from Intel's website. When I restarted the pc the light was sooooooooooooo bright even at the lowest brightness settings. Then I got these errors-

*oi67.tinypic.com/23sf394.jpg

*oi68.tinypic.com/nwg6k7.jpg

*oi66.tinypic.com/judf8h.jpg

After this, the lappy said that the drivers are not installed, install from the dump installer file or something. I clicked yes so it has installed the drivers from the setup that came with the lappy. 

Recovering will not help as it will install the same drivers. What should I do now?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2016)

create a restore point & then disable intel graphics/display adapter device in device manager,use only nvidia for now to see how it runs.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> create a restore point & then disable intel graphics/display adapter device in device manager,use only nvidia for now to see how it runs.



If these are not installed then the lappy keeps showing that they are not installed, install them from dump or something. The screen looks a little weird without them. And the brightness is just way too much.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2016)

Latest reply from Intel-

It is important to mention that we sell our Intel chipsets and processors to third party manufacturers and they design their own computers with their own features, settings and capabilities.

For that reason they design their own drivers, to meet the exact specifications on their computers.

If your computer is still having problems even with our generic Intel graphics drivers, Intel recommends contacting the manufacturer of your system to use their customized version of the graphics driver, here you can find that information: Computer Manufacturer Support Website


MS is also saying that the issue is with HP's drivers and formatting will not help. HP's support is saying that since we have exhausted all options please format the lappy as it is the only solution now. What should we do?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

btw it's windows 10,
do proper refresh or reset from setting. I also got display driver error so many times, when I upgraded windows 7 to windows 8.1.
Then I did proper clean install, the problem disappear. 
Maybe when upgrading from windows 8 to windows 10, you ticked keep all folders and files, you shouldn't have done that. So resetting is only option for you.
Other suggestion goto hp site

HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support

and download all possible driver, and install it. this may help you.

i can help you remotely if you want it?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> btw it's windows 10,
> do proper refresh or reset from setting. I also got display driver error so many times, when I upgraded windows 7 to windows 8.1.
> Then I did proper clean install, the problem disappear.
> Maybe when upgrading from windows 8 to windows 10, you ticked keep all folders and files, you shouldn't have done that. So resetting is only option for you.
> ...



The laptop came preinstalled with windows 10. We did not upgrade to 10. Second all drivers have been updated from device manager and verified with that link that you have posted. We just matched the versions, device manager is saying that everything is up to date, whereas that HP link says few things have updates. Whom to trust now? Yes brother, when do you have the time?

P.S. when the drivers are updated via device manager or by windows update, then from where do they download the drivers I mean from HP or from MS?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

billubakra said:


> The laptop came preinstalled with windows 10. We did not upgrade to 10. Second all drivers have been updated from device manager and verified with that link that you have posted. Yes brother, when do you have the time?
> 
> P.S. when the drivers are updated via device manager or by windows update, then from where do they download the drivers I mean from HP or from MS?



HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support

download manually from above link, HP laptop = hp site, lenovo laptop = lenovo site... that's how it is. 
Download it install it, like software...then see if it works or not.


if not then I have time right now..


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support
> 
> download manually from above link, HP laptop = hp site, lenovo laptop = lenovo site... that's how it is.
> Download it install it, like software...then see if it works or not.
> ...



Let us download that Intel driver software only and see if it works or not. HP's support assistant is not able to find any updates of any drivers so that means all are already up to date.

P.S. when the drivers are updated via device manager or by windows update, then from where do they download the drivers I mean from HP or from MS?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Let us download that Intel driver software only and see if it works or not. HP's support assistant is not able to find any updates of any drivers so that means all are already up to date.
> 
> P.S. when the drivers are updated via device manager or by windows update, then from where do they download the drivers I mean from HP or from MS?



from ms,.. they cause problems sometimes. but mostly suited and work best because of windows os & compatibility.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> from ms,.. they cause problems sometimes. but mostly suited and work best because of windows os & compatibility.




We downloaded all Intel drivers from here-

HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support

Installed them one by one but after uninstalling the one's already in the laptop and this is what we got-

*oi63.tinypic.com/nwzxx1.jpg

Then the setup in the laptop of the same driver installed itself and then we updated it. WTF is this? Why is HP's site having non-compatible versions?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe Windows 10 does not supported.. Do clean install.. Or refresh computer..

Please search software exact to model name and number mentioned. Try again searching on hp site.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 31, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Maybe Windows 10 does not supported.. Do clean install.. Or refresh computer..
> 
> Please search software exact to model name and number mentioned. Try again searching on hp site.



Clean install will be a waste of time as every driver etc. will be the same, as told by MS and Intel. What does refresh mean in this context?

I did but it shows the same link as posted by you.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2016)

Update-

MS support said that think of the recovery as a container with the OS, drivers and all the other softwares in it. Even if the recovery is done, the driver in question of Intel, the one tweaked by HP will be installed which they presume has the wrong source code or other errors when it was put in the container. So, as per them recovering will be of no use.

HP on the other hand after wasting our time for more than a month is telling us to recover. When we ask them that is there any guarantee that the issue will be resolved after recovery, they say that its a software thing and they can't be sure. What to do now?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Do reset and everything will be erased in c drive or where os installed.. Try this


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Do reset and everything will be erased in c drive or where os installed.. Try this



You mean format the whole c drive and then install Windows via dvd, right? Even if that's done, the drivers will be downloaded from HP's site, which are surprisingly giving non-compatible errors. We will be back to square one after wasting our time.

Did you read MS's reply?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Buddy something is happened with your display driver configuration file... 
So formatting is best option don't ask questions just do format... Or reset..
I can assure you that because when you can't find solution what you do is basically clean install windows again..

Windows 10 Reset and format (clean install) are both different..

And your theory about drivers and all is wrong different.. Just do format..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Similar issue with my lenovo laptop, i did format and reset both helps..


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Similar issue with my lenovo laptop, i did format and reset both helps..



Ok bro. How much time it will take? Could you please provide how to recover the ab522tx laptop step by step? And after recovering will it install all drivers etc. itself?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't care about driver just understand this "computer not responding, need to reboot"..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Recover?? Do clean install windows with CD or Iso files..


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Don't care about driver just understand this "computer not responding, need to reboot"..



What does this mean?



amit.tiger12 said:


> Recover?? Do clean install windows with CD or Iso files..



So, you mean first download windows 10 from MS or from a torrent and then install it? Will HP authenticate my windows after doing so? Can it be done at home because the HP guys won't do this I guess.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2016)

billubakra said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you mean first download windows 10 from MS or from a torrent and then install it? Will HP authenticate my windows after doing so? Can it be done at home because the HP guys won't do this I guess.


Do reset


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Do reset



Had a word with HP, they said that they need more time to resolve this issue, like a month was not enough. Anyways we told them that we will be resetting the laptop. They said that it will void the warranty :scared_NF: Even if we had resetted the laptop without telling them, our version of Windows 10 will never activate because it will not be having HP support assistant software and they will come to know about this. What are we supposed to do now?

- - - Updated - - -

Just got a call form HP's local office. They said that the motherboard needs to be replaced. Few questions, for which they didn't had the answer to-

1. Laptop is about a month and half old, why do they need to replace the motherboard if the issue is with the graphic card?

2. Who is the manufacturer of the motherboard?

No manufacturer's name is listed here

HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab522tx Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support

*www.hpshopping.in/Material/PDF/HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab522TX_Laptop.pdf

Since we were getting the error that the specs of this laptop are not compatible with the system so their guy said that maybe some different or a lower end motherboard was wrongly assembled in the laptop. How and from where to check that all other specs like RAM, Graphic cards etc match the versions as shown on their site? Just for confirmation's sake, will replacing of motherboard delete any data from the laptop?

Need your advice dear brothers [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Who is the manufacturer of the motherboard?


Is this a kinda trolling or what? 
Your questions are so simple and you could have get the answers by googling. You don't need to post a message and wait for someone to reply. 

Since my build is assembled desktop I always know what's the components I have. I never needed to look for a way to find them. After you post, it just took me few minutes to google and find a way. 

Digitians, is this guy a troller? I am the only one who don't know that and falling for his posts?  or are these genuine doubts? 

No offense Billu, this is what I think about you now. 



Spoiler



*To find info about m/b*
Enter this in command prompt


> wmic baseboard get product,Manufacturer,version,serialnumber



*To find info about RAM*
Enter this in command prompt


> wmic MEMORYCHIP get BankLabel,DeviceLocator,Capacity,Speed



Since I don't have a discrete card, I am not sure about this. This is how it is for my system
*To find info about graphic card*


> Press CTRL + Pause
> Click device manager which will be on the left panel
> Click display adapter to view what's the card installed.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2016)

I am tired answering those silly questions, google it properly. If you worry about warranty guarantee don't waste time solving problem yourself goto that hp repair shop.
It seems that you don't know anything about computer or laptop or don't have knowledge of technical things and terms...

So goto customer care, they won't give you proper solution on free email customer service until they got paid.. So better spend some money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2016)

If HP ppl are willing to replace it free of cost then go ahead.Graphics card in laptop is usually soldered/fixed on motherboard itself so a faulty graphics card means motherboard too needs to get changed.Use softwares like speccy or HWinfo(dl from filehippo) to get info about hardware.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Is this a kinda trolling or what?
> Your questions are so simple and you could have get the answers by googling. You don't need to post a message and wait for someone to reply.
> 
> Since my build is assembled desktop I always know what's the components I have. I never needed to look for a way to find them. After you post, it just took me few minutes to google and find a way.
> ...





amit.tiger12 said:


> I am tired answering those silly questions, google it properly. If you worry about warranty guarantee don't waste time solving problem yourself goto that hp repair shop.
> It seems that you don't know anything about computer or laptop or don't have knowledge of technical things and terms...
> 
> So goto customer care, they won't give you proper solution on free email customer service until they got paid.. So better spend some money.




Thanks for the insult. Yes I do not have any technical knowledge so that is why I came here for the advice. Sorry that you didn't like it. I googled and tried all those commands including softwares like CPU-Z but they were showing different results than the specs shown on the site. The conclusion that HP has reached now is that the motherboard needs to be replaced along with the ram because the make of the ram in the laptop is different than the one promised in the specs. The hdd "might" need a replacement too. Thanks for bashing me and sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

Actually problem is that you ask too much, you don't even try to find solution by your own.. 
Ratio of asking questions and solving it by yourself should be equal. Otherwise no conclusion.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2016)

Motherboard replaced but still the errors are there. Check screenshots. HP has no clue as in what they are doing.

- - - Updated - - -

Worst company with a pathetic customer support

*oi67.tinypic.com/711vo6.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

We are facing another major issue since the motherboard was replaced.  The screens becomes very very bright for 5-10 seconds and then it goes back to normal. This thing never happened before the motherboard was replaced. Any advice why is this happening and what should we do next? hp's customer support is as usual saying that they will look into this.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2016)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

Will it worth the time and money if we file a case in consumer court? We met 2 lawyers, one said that it is worth fighting for, the other said that against HP's legal team we will loose.

*oi67.tinypic.com/711vo6.jpg They are asking for days and days for this again and again.


----------



## nac (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know, if you think you should fight, fight. 

If they can't fix it, why not they replace it with a new one. They themselves don't know the fix and they agree that the problem is at their end, why not give you a replacement. If you haven't already escalate this issue to the top most people in HP, do it.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 22, 2016)

nac said:


> I don't know, if you think you should fight, fight.
> 
> If they can't fix it, why not they replace it with a new one. They themselves don't know the fix and they agree that the problem is at their end, why not give you a replacement. If you haven't already escalate this issue to the top most people in HP, do it.



I was able to find only this form to contact the top management and I did sent them multiple mails-

Executive Team: CEO email | HP® Indi

All I get is a phonecall after sending them few mails and they tell me that are looking into it, that's it. Unfortunately no email address of any board member is available online.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 23, 2016)

*UPDATE* Another issue is there after the motherboard's replacement. We were copying data from the HP laptop to another system and the multi gesture features of the clickpad stopped working all of a sudden. No settings were changed. We restarted the laptop and it was fine but after using it for another 20 minutes it stopped working again and we had to restart to make it work again. Never buy HP products, they and their customer support sucks.


----------



## billubakra (May 21, 2016)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]      [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]      [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

After 4 months of harassment, we have got the replaced unit. We didn't install anything except Firefox. The Win 10 auto update was running and then we got the same error as we used to get in the old unit. Please note that no error was there before the update i.e. before connecting it to the internet after the unboxing. We got two errors, was able to take the screenshot of the second one *oi67.tinypic.com/vdmiu.jpg the first one said these same lines *oi68.tinypic.com/34gt3s9.jpg
Any help?

- - - Updated - - -

Another error, just check the time. It's a brand new unit 

*oi63.tinypic.com/2iuynmv.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Some other errors-

*oi66.tinypic.com/311mb1y.jpg

*oi66.tinypic.com/311mb1y.jpg


This one is by MS-

*oi66.tinypic.com/htb9fr.jpg

The laptop didn't start, waited on the black screen for 2 minutes, then manually turned it off and then turned on. The booting time has increased now considerably.

This laptop and the one before were from the same batch, even the serial number of this one has the last two digits changed as compared to the older one.

I might be wrong, but it looks like MS updated the drivers of Intel from Intel's website which is causing the problems. Since HP uses customized drivers for its systems so that might be causing those errors.

*druss.co/2015/08/windows-10-video_scheduler_internal_error-after-wake-up/
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...1/9bab3b71-6b23-4466-94a0-060cd0440b9e?auth=1
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/inside...ndows-10/a97bbbd1-9973-4d66-9a5b-291300006293
*www.solvusoft.com/en/errors/blue-s...g-check-0x119-video-scheduler-internal-error/
*www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2757427/error-video-scheduler-internal-error.html

Which troubleshooting procedure from the above links should we follow or is there a better one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2016)

Roll back windows 10 update
How to Roll Back Builds and Uninstall Updates on Windows 1

then use microsoft's Show or Hide Updates Troubleshooter to temporarily disable graphics driver update
Take Back Control Over Driver Updates in Windows 1
use registry method only if Microsoft’s troubleshooter does not allow you to hide specific updates from Windows Update.


----------



## billubakra (May 22, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Roll back windows 10 update
> How to Roll Back Builds and Uninstall Updates on Windows 1
> 
> then use microsoft's Show or Hide Updates Troubleshooter to temporarily disable graphics driver update
> ...



Thanks for replying Sir. Now what I will do is roll back Windows Intel driver update, then hide it and then should I rollback the driver updates from device manager or delete the driver completely and install the one directly from HP's site? Also when MS auto updates Windows and drivers, then does it download the drivers from driver providers or from laptop manufacturers?

Many people are facing this issue, don't know why MS or Intel aint doing anything.

Display driver Intel HD Graphics Drivers for Windows 8(R) stopped responding and has successfully recovered - Google Searc

*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/search...&CurrentScope.Filter=&ContentTypeScope=#////1


----------



## billubakra (May 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Roll back windows 10 update
> How to Roll Back Builds and Uninstall Updates on Windows 1
> 
> then use microsoft's Show or Hide Updates Troubleshooter to temporarily disable graphics driver update
> ...



Should I check everything from Intel from the list-


*oi68.tinypic.com/ddnh1s.jpg 


When MS auto updates Windows and drivers, then does it download the drivers from driver providers, Intel in this case, or from laptop manufacturers? And when we manually update the drivers from the device manager then from where does the driver download, driver manufacturer or laptop manufacturer?

*oi63.tinypic.com/35b8g1h.jpg

24.05.2016

- - - Updated - - -

The engineer from HP collected the idr logfile from the laptop after installing HP System BIOS Update F.79 and Intel Driver v 15.40.23.64.4444. The engineer has checked the enter key and has confirmed that it is defective. According to him the lock is faulty and the key gets stuck in it. He has stated the same as a manufacturing defect.


*oi68.tinypic.com/290zswl.jpg


*oi65.tinypic.com/29kqhyo.jpg


*oi64.tinypic.com/2qn1745.jpg

Hadd hogi HP ki


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2016)

Only hide/check update named something like "intel graphics/display adapter...".MS update/device manager downloads everything from MS servers which hosts drivers that MS certify for windows.Anything that windows downloads as part of system update comes from their own servers.That is why for laptops it is a good practice not to update pre-installed drivers using windows update,especially graphics,touchpad & audio,if everything is running fine.


----------



## billubakra (May 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only hide/check update named something like "intel graphics/display adapter...".MS update/device manager downloads everything from MS servers which hosts drivers that MS certify for windows.Anything that windows downloads as part of system update comes from their own servers.That is why for laptops it is a good practice not to update pre-installed drivers using windows update,especially graphics,touchpad & audio,if everything is running fine.



Nothing is named Intel Graphics/Display adapter there. Kindly check the screenshot-
*oi68.tinypic.com/ddnh1s.jpg

Fine it comes from MS servers, but MS don't make those drivers right? So, where exactly are those drivers from, the graphic card manufacturers or the laptop manufacturers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2016)

There are still unseen options only visible after scrolling down in that image,no intel display adapter there either?Also this tool only shows pending/updates not yet downloaded,are you sure win 10 is not already using the latest intel graphics/display driver.Check in device manager the driver version(hp intel driver version no. will be lower/different from latest intel driver version) to confirm because the point is to force windows to use older/hp intel driver & not the latest intel driver from MS update.

Laptop manufacturers don't make any drivers themselves,they have a deal/contract with hardware manufacturers to make drivers specifically for their laptops.MS has a different deal with hardware manufacturers where they make drivers as per MS specifications.That is why there is a difference between drivers available on laptop manufacturer's site(made as per laptop manufacturer specifications) & MS updates(made as per MS specifications).


----------



## billubakra (May 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are still unseen options only visible after scrolling down in that image,no intel display adapter there either?Also this tool only shows pending/updates not yet downloaded,are you sure win 10 is not already using the latest intel graphics/display driver.Check in device manager the driver version(hp intel driver version no. will be lower/different from latest intel driver version) to confirm because the point is to force windows to use older/hp intel driver & not the latest intel driver from MS update.
> 
> Laptop manufacturers don't make any drivers themselves,they have a deal/contract with hardware manufacturers to make drivers specifically for their laptops.MS has a different deal with hardware manufacturers where they make drivers as per MS specifications.That is why there is a difference between drivers available on laptop manufacturer's site(made as per laptop manufacturer specifications) & MS updates(made as per MS specifications).



While scrolling down no other Intel option is there. The driver version as seen in the device manager is 20.19.15.4360 whereas the latest one on HP's site is the same 20.19.15.4360 Rev.A. Are the other versions the beta one's?
HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support

Should I uninstall this version in airplane mode and then let Windows 10 install the default version which is saved in the system and then try to hide it while staying in offline mode?

As per the mails shared by Intel, MS and level 2 tech team of HP, HP itself customizes the drivers for its laptops and according to Intel, MS forums Harassment-Packard sucks in doing the same.

What is Forceware version? Speccy software shows that in the older unit forceware version of Intel driver was 359.37 and in the replaced one it is 353.84.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2016)

click on previous version & then download an earlier version of rev.A/B(whichever is applicable to your system,better download all older versions of both rev.A & B).

Disconnect lan/net,uninstall the current intel graphics/display driver,reboot,connect lan/net & run MS update hiding tool.Now it should show an intel display adapter option.Select it to hide it.Check if it runs fine for a few days else install the driver from the downloaded older version from HP site.

Forceware drivers are from nvidia.Leave it for now & focus on installing older version of inter graphics/display adapter driver first.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> click on previous version & then download an earlier version of rev.A/B(whichever is applicable to your system,better download all older versions of both rev.A & B).
> 
> Disconnect lan/net,uninstall the current intel graphics/display driver,reboot,connect lan/net & run MS update hiding tool.Now it should show an intel display adapter option.Select it to hide it.Check if it runs fine for a few days else install the driver from the downloaded older version from HP site.
> 
> Forceware drivers are from nvidia.Leave it for now & focus on installing older version of inter graphics/display adapter driver first.



What you told in the reply above didn't help because after installing wasn't able to find them in hide update options. So, installed the latest version, rolled back the updates and was able to find Intel driver in show/hide updates. I have hidden it. I have turned off the option for automatically downloading manufacturer's apps and custom icons for your devices as mentioned here

Take Back Control Over Driver Updates in Windows 1
Is that fine? Also why is there Urdu language written in front of Realtek Semiconductor?
*oi64.tinypic.com/1onodd.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

It seems fine.

I am not sure that's urdu.If a system does not have font for a language then it shows gibberish in place of letters of that language.It might be chinese letters,it is fine as long as drivers are downloaded from Hp or MS update.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems fine.
> 
> I am not sure that's urdu.If a system does not have font for a language then it shows gibberish in place of letters of that language.It might be chinese letters,it is fine as long as drivers are downloaded from Hp or MS update.



P.S. I am still getting the same error. If you find any fix then please let me know


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2016)

Harassment-Packard's guy came, he installed the driver version 20.19.15.4457 but it gave this error-

*oi64.tinypic.com/r2qdg8.jpg

*oi65.tinypic.com/3027zvp.jpg

I installed this version after deleting the previous one in the system. Since it was not working so I tried installing the factory version, the system was not allowing me to install the factory version of the driver because the Intel audio driver was a newer version, so I had to overwrite it. I tried hiding Intel driver update from the Windows auto update via this-

download.microsoft.com/download/F/2/2/F22D5FDB-59CD-4275-8C95-1BE17BF70B21/wushowhide.diagcab

but was not able to find the intel driver in the list. Any advice?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

The 1st error msg of intel river install showing "not meeting minimum system requirements" is the one I faced a few days back on a friend's new laptop.On laptops with dedicated nvidia graphics card with intel core i series processor,if one installs nvidia graphics driver before intel graphics driver or there is a newer version of intel graphics driver available via windows update then older version of intel graphics driver will not install giving this error msg.

On the other why not try using nvidia as the default graphics processor for the system instead of intel(check nvidia control panel manage 3d settings--global settings--preferred graphics--nvidia).If battery usage is not much different from intel & if it solves your problems in system then it is worth it.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 23, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
_The 1st error msg of intel river install showing "not meeting minimum system requirements" is the one I faced a few days back on a friend's new laptop.On laptops with dedicated nvidia graphics card with intel core i series processor,if one installs nvidia graphics driver before intel graphics driver or *there is a newer version of intel graphics driver available via windows update then older version of intel graphics driver will not install giving this error msg.
*_

As per Intel forums their generic drivers won't install as the laptop manufacturers customize their drivers for their laptops. Moreover we disconnected the internet while installing so the last line doesn't stand true.

_On the other why not try using nvidia as the default graphics processor for the system instead of intel(check nvidia control panel manage 3d settings--global settings--preferred graphics--nvidia).If battery usage is not much different from intel & if it solves your problems in system then it is worth it.
_

Before giving it a try, what are the pros and cons of it except battery life? Also what will be the use of Intel graphic card then?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know about HP but on my friend's asus laptop windows update installed intel graphics driver 10.18.14.4264 dated 4th aug 2015 for a 4th gen core i processor while the older driver 10.18.14.4062 dated dec 2014,that came with laptop driver dvd,failed to install.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't know about HP but on my friend's asus laptop windows update installed intel graphics driver 10.18.14.4264 dated 4th aug 2015 for a 4th gen core i processor while the older driver 10.18.14.4062 dated dec 2014,that came with laptop driver dvd,failed to install.



After multiple tries, I was able to install the generic driver from Intel. I followed the steps as stated by the Intel guy, these are common steps but I tried like the 100th time, everytime before it was saying that driver does not meet minimum requirements etc.

Please try to install our latest driver by following these steps:

Download this Intel graphics driver and save it in your desktop. Please use the .zip file.

Download Intel® Graphics Driver for Windows® 10 and Windows 7*/8.1* [15.40

Disable the Internet connection in your computer.

Uninstall the current driver: on the keyboard let's press WinLogo key + r, then type in devmgmt.msc, double click on Display Adapters>>Intel HD Graphics>>Driver tab>>Uninstall>>Select the check box Delete the driver software for this device>>OK, restart the computer (make sure there is no Internet connection).

Then unzip the file to a designated location or folder.

Open Device Manager:

For Windows 10: Right-mouse click on Windows Start icon

Click Yes when prompted for permission from User Account Control.

Expand the Display adapters section.

Right-click the Intel® graphics entry and select Update Driver Software.

Click Browse my computer for driver software.

Click Browse and select the directory where the driver files are located.

Click Next. Drivers are now being installed.

Reboot computer when prompted.

If you install it successfully and it does not fix the issue, please let us have the DXDiag report and I will try to escalate your case as most customer have been able to fix this issue with our latest drivers.


Try installing the generic drivers from Intel for your friend's Asus laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

Update-

The driver version has been automatically downgraded to 4360 probably by Windows Update.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2016)

(SP3) Intel Graphic Drivers Win10 constantly downgrading them... : Surfac
Also did you use "Show or hide updates" troubleshooter after installing latest intel generic driver to hide windows update older intel driver?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> (SP3) Intel Graphic Drivers Win10 constantly downgrading them... : Surfac
> Also did you use "Show or hide updates" troubleshooter after installing latest intel generic driver to hide windows update older intel driver?



Yes, but there was noting regarding Intel 520 driver in the show hide tab  I am not able to get what the users have suggested in that thread to do. Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

from that thread:


> in system properties there is now a device installation settings area where you can tell it not to.
> it's system> adv system set > hardware tab>
> 
> Just trying this - it only changes it back if you leave "Always install the best driver software from Windows Update" radio button selected and leave "Automatically get the device application..." checked. If you change the radio button or check box, the changes you made will stick...


You have to do the above to prevent windows from autoinstalling any driver,do a restart after making change just to be sure.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

Already selected no as advised in some other troubleshooting thread.

*oi63.tinypic.com/2e6ak94.jpg



whitestar_999 said:


> from that thread:
> 
> You have to do the above to prevent windows from autoinstalling any driver,do a restart after making change just to be sure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

How to Uninstall and Block Updates and Drivers on Windows 1
check the "Disable Automatic Download of Drivers from Windows Update" section.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> How to Uninstall and Block Updates and Drivers on Windows 1
> check the "Disable Automatic Download of Drivers from Windows Update" section.



I am seeing just simple yes/no. Why is this pic showing other options also?

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploa...+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.dgcWkyhVCh.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just select No.The article date is 31/07/2015 so maybe these detailed options were removed in Nov update.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just select No.The article date is 31/07/2015 so maybe these detailed options were removed in Nov update.



It is already selected dear.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Then restart & just install generic driver again.It should not be downgraded.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then restart & just install generic driver again.It should not be downgraded.



I again tried reinstalling driver v4463. I was able to install this version like this, uninstalled the installed version then after the system restarted, I got this screen hope it is normal

*oi68.tinypic.com/bfm3jm.jpg

The system auto installed the version from c drive, then I clicked on update and search drivers from the unzipped driver folder and I was able to install v4463-
*oi64.tinypic.com/10ops81.jpg

But after connecting the system to the internet the version has been again changed-

*oi65.tinypic.com/zvx20p.jpg

What to do now?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Then restart & just install generic driver again.It should not be downgraded.



I again tried reinstalling driver v4463. I was able to install this version like this, uninstalled the installed version then after the system restarted, I got this screen hope it is normal

*oi68.tinypic.com/bfm3jm.jpg

The system auto installed the version from c drive, then I clicked on update and search drivers from the unzipped driver folder and I was able to install v4463-
*oi64.tinypic.com/10ops81.jpg

But after connecting the system to the internet the version has been again changed-

*oi65.tinypic.com/zvx20p.jpg

What to do now?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Use this tool(credits to shewolf & Mr.X @MDL):
wumt_v12.05.2016(eng).zip
Extract to a folder & run the tool.Select automatic updates as "notification mode". Click on check for updates sign(circular symbol below update history).


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Use this tool(credits to shewolf & Mr.X @MDL):
> wumt_v12.05.2016(eng).zip
> Extract to a folder & run the tool.Select automatic updates as "notification mode". Click on check for updates sign(circular symbol below update history).



While Windows Updates showed that the system is up to date WUMT showed few updates are there. I tried installing an update for the keyboard but it wasn't successful. What's up?

*oi65.tinypic.com/2z53oyu.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe it was not for laptop keyboards but desktop keyboards.In any case remove the older intel driver & restart,install latest generic one & restart.Run WUMT again to see if it shows any intel graphics driver.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

After enabling Windows Update Mini Tool, on the Windows Update settings page a line in red color is written which says Some settings are managed by your organization. There was a Windows Defender update and Windows update notification prompted me to enable it to update it, which means that this software works and auto updates were not there.

Now I installed 4463 using the method posted in my last few replies. I select automatically run Winsat while installation

*oi67.tinypic.com/25oxxlk.jpg Is that ok?

Anyways 4463 installed *oi66.tinypic.com/9zykjt.jpg

After few minutes it is downgraded, before downgrading the screen turns black for 1 or 2 seconds and voila it is downgraded *oi64.tinypic.com/1ou2ae.jpg

When I try to update this driver by selecting the unzipped folder of the installer file of 4463 I get this *oi67.tinypic.com/52f492.jpg Yes *THE BEST* It doesn't say that the driver is up to date or something, but *THE BEST*. Any heads up?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2016)

Using Device Manager to Uninstall Devices and Driver Packages - Windows 10 hardware de
Disconnect internet,uninstall the device(intel graphics) & on the Confirm Device Removal dialog box, click the Delete the driver software for this device option to delete the driver package that was used for the device.Keep net disconnected & after restart manually install/update to 4463.Again restart & after confirming 4463 still present,run WUMT & select notification mode only.Again restart & confirm 4463 is still there.Now connect the net & run WUMT again to manually check for updates.

P.S.If you are feeling tired of all this then best option is to simply image the whole hdd to an external portable hdd & clean install win 10 latest upcoming anniversary update(scheduled release date 2nd Aug).If & when laptop requires servicing use the image to restore laptop hdd to HP pre-installed win 10 state & after servicing again go back to fresh install state using another saved image.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Using Device Manager to Uninstall Devices and Driver Packages - Windows 10 hardware de
> Disconnect internet,uninstall the device(intel graphics) & on the Confirm Device Removal dialog box, click the Delete the driver software for this device option to delete the driver package that was used for the device.Keep net disconnected & after restart manually install/update to 4463.Again restart & after confirming 4463 still present,run WUMT & select notification mode only.Again restart & confirm 4463 is still there.Now connect the net & run WUMT again to manually check for updates.
> 
> P.S.If you are feeling tired of all this then best option is to simply image the whole hdd to an external portable hdd & clean install win 10 latest upcoming anniversary update(scheduled release date 2nd Aug).If & when laptop requires servicing use the image to restore laptop hdd to HP pre-installed win 10 state & after servicing again go back to fresh install state using another saved image.



I will again try with those several restart method of yours, but it will downgrade without internet too, check THE BEST screenshot, *oi67.tinypic.com/52f492.jpg

Few questions-
1. What will be the difference if the system is updated to anniversary update and in the clean install of the same?
2. Are you sure the anniversary update, if it is clean installed, will activate? Yes, the motherboard etc. will remain the same, but this update is a new one.
3. How to take image of whole hdd? & How to restore it?
4. As per Intel's email which I have also posted in this or some other thread, clean install will not work as the laptop manufactures customizes drivers for their hardware. So, after the fresh install the issue will be there because the generic driver *"might"* mess up with the hardware. They were putting emphasis on the word *"might"*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

1.depending on settings/hardware clean install & update from factory installed may have different driver versions.
2.as long as win 10 activation key is embedded in bios of motherboard,any win 10 install will automatically pick up this key & once online will activate it.
3.macrium reflect free edition
4.what's the worst that could happen than what is happening right now?

Driver is getting downgrade even without internet connection because there is a backup copy of driver files saved by windows during every driver install/removal.To remove any backup driver files use the "Delete the driver software for this device option" method mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1.depending on settings/hardware clean install & update from factory installed *may *have different driver versions.
> 2.as long as win 10 activation key is embedded in bios of motherboard,any win 10 install will automatically pick up this key & once online will activate it.
> 3.macrium reflect free edition
> 4.what's the worst that could happen than what is happening right now?
> ...



1. See the word emphasized by Intel is coming into play again, "may have". As per them the generic one's will f*ck up with the hardware. Other than drivers will it have any other difference?
2. The version should be same like home for home etc?
3. Thanks
4. Couldn't agree more, it is worth a shot.

Today Harassement-Packard's guy came, he gave the system in control via Team Viewer(he said that our company doesn't pay licensing fee to TV and they can sue us if they find out, I took a photo lol). Anyways the engineer installed some version built date 01.12.2014, version 20.19.15.9999. Before installing he stopped the auto update service and disabled nvidia driver. He also installed the driver the way I installed the generic version. As of now it has not been downgraded or upgraded. I ran this software *support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930 but it is not showing any driver to hide. I have disabled WUMT as of now to see whether this version gets upgraded or downgraded.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

1.there should be no other difference except missing hp softwares & hp logo/images at certain places like system properties etc.
2.there is no separate edition for home or pro,a single win 10 iso contains both home & pro versions & will automatically install the version as per the embedded key in bios.

Wait & see if it stays.btw what do you mean by disabled WUMT as it is a simple tool not an installed service which can be disabled.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1.there should be no other difference except missing hp softwares & hp logo/images at certain places like system properties etc.
> 2.there is no separate edition for home or pro,a single win 10 iso contains both home & pro versions & will automatically install the version as per the embedded key in bios.
> 
> Wait & see if it stays.btw what do you mean by disabled WUMT as it is a simple tool not an installed service which can be disabled.



1. I saw a thread at Intel forums, will share its link soon, in which a guy had a dell laptop and he clean installed but the issue was still there.
2. Thanks

I meant I deleted it.


----------

